# Fundstücke, Geschichten und Spaßiges aus dem Gamer-Alltag



## Amboss (4. April 2014)

*Fundstücke, Geschichten und Spaßiges aus dem Gamer-Alltag*

Ich mach einfach mal den Anfang. 
Cool gemacht...auch wenn ich ein wenig an Pumuckl denken musste. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QayKf02aDyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Amboss (4. April 2014)

*[VIDEO] Wenn FIFA 14 Mitspieler einem mal wieder im Weg stehen*

Dann grabe ich noch ein altes Beispielvideo für diesen Bereich zum Start des Wochenendes aus. Vor einiger Zeit hat mir diese Szene in der Nachspielzeit mal wieder den Sieg bei FIFA 14 gekostet. 

RAGE! Danach geht es einem immer gaaaaaaanz gut! 

Aus dem Weg!!!!!

(Auf der anderen Seite ist man als Nürnberg-Fan ja wieder so einiges gewohnt)


----------



## Lukecheater (5. April 2014)

*[MEDIA=youtube]7iaWKKVk2bw[/MEDIA]

btw: Hab ich das neue Unterforum hier richtig benutzt? Also für jedes Fundstück ein Thread?*


----------



## Enisra (6. April 2014)

*[Video] Love is all you Need*

der Medienschwarm hat mit was gezwitschert
wie man mit schlechten Kommentare umgeht und die nicht unbedingt die Mehrheit sein müssen 

Pro-Gay-Werbung löst in Amerika einen Shitstorm aus – die Firma reagiert mit Liebe


----------



## Amboss (6. April 2014)

Richtig benutzt, ja


----------



## Shorty484 (6. April 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Diese kleine, aber feine Reportage von EinsPlus über zwei Progamer habe ich heute gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Reportage, vor allem eine die zeigt, dass Spieler auch ein Leben haben. Sollten sich viele Leute mal angucken und über ihre Vorurteile nachdenken.


----------



## Lukecheater (6. April 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Schöne Reportage, vor allem eine die zeigt, dass Spieler auch ein Leben haben. Sollten sich viele Leute mal angucken und über ihre Vorurteile nachdenken.


 
Die digitalen Spartenkanäle von den öffentlich rechtlichen sind halt einfach super gut


----------



## Lukecheater (6. April 2014)

*[MEDIA=youtube]K6MLlg0lTMs[/MEDIA]*


----------



## g4m3er (6. April 2014)

*Bester Witz aller Zeiten*

Hallo Leute, diesen hier habe ich gefunden:
Ein Amerikaner, ein Engländer und ein deutscher Beamter: Der Amerikaner  ist blind, der Engländer sitzt im Rollstuhl und der deutsche Beamte hat  einen gebrochenen Arm. Plötzlich steht Jesus vor ihnen und fragt, was er  für sie tun kann. Der Amerikaner sagt, daß er wieder sehen möchte.  Jesus streicht ihm über die Augen und der Amerikaner kann wieder sehen.  Dann streicht Jesus dem Engländer über die Beine und der Engländer kann  wieder gehen. Sagt der deutsche Beamte: "Bevor du jetzt irgendetwas  machst, denk daran, ich bin noch vier Wochen krankgeschrieben."


----------



## McDrake (6. April 2014)

Ne.
DAS ist der lustigste Witz aller Zeiten:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LBWwezCcvMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (6. April 2014)

Sucht euch einen aus ...:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4hKE1qhA5s4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Lukecheater (7. April 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ne.
> DAS ist der lustigste Witz aller Zeiten:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Monty Python...einfach nur köstlich 
Ich hatte es nicht sofort erkannt, aber nach kurzer Zeit wars eindeutig


----------



## Amboss (7. April 2014)

*Mandzukic erfindet den Fallrückkopfball*

Hoffe, der Link funktioniert überhaupt. Mandzukic, das Kopfballungeheuer hat gestern wieder bei mir zugeschlagen. So ein Ding muss man erstmal machen. Nächste Woche lernt er fliegen, hab ich gehört.

Mandzukic Fallrückkopfball


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2014)

bei mir geht der link nicht


----------



## Amboss (7. April 2014)

Ah ok. Hab es vorab rumgeschickt und da ging es aber dann wohl doch nicht bei jedem. Jetzt aber als nette Gfycat-Variante:

Mandzukic Fallrueckkopfball - Gfycat


----------



## Amboss (8. April 2014)

*Multiplayer-Zeitalter*

Ich glaube, das kann man schon fast zur Diskussion stellen, oder?

The Ages of Multiplayer - Dorkly Comic


----------



## Enisra (8. April 2014)

wobei, die letzte These stimmt nur bedingt, wenn es um große Twitch Streams geht, wenn man einen schaut der nur 300 Leute hat, dann kann man haben da auch nur nen Drittel auch nen Twitchaccount zum chatten wovon aber auch wieder nur davon wieder nur ein Drittel wieder überhaupt was schreibt, weswegen zumindest für ein Neuntel immer noch eine partielle Interaktion vorhanden ist.
Aber ich hätte da noch die eine Vorletzte Stufe mit dem Groupfinder rein gepackt, wo man eigentlich alleine mit anderen zusammen spielt.

hmm, Toll, jetzt hab ich Lust auf ne zünftige LAN-Party


----------



## Hawkins (8. April 2014)

Twitch.tv hat bei mir schon seit ner ganzen Weile den normalen TV abgelöst.

Einige der Streamer sind wirklich gute Entertainer (Lirik, Manvsgame, Dansgaming)


----------



## Amboss (8. April 2014)

Der Gag am Ende wirkt auch auf mich etwas erzwungen aber kann gut sein, dass es manche so und manche anders sehen. Zum Beispiel habe ich vorgestern erst zufällig den Twitch-Kanal eines alten Freundes von mir entdeckt und ihm dann eine Weile beim Spielen zugesehen und mit ihm gechattet. Da er in einer anderen Stadt wohnt und es ein Singleplayer-Spiel war, wäre das auch nicht viel sozialer möglich gewesen.

Gut, jetzt kann man sagen, ich hätte auch einfach einen ANDEREN Freund zu mir nach Hause einladen und was mit ihm spielen können aber das ist ja dann wieder was anderes. Es ist jedenfalls gut, Optionen zu haben aber ich vermisse schon auch ein wenig die 4-Spieler-Splitscreen Spiele (Golden Eye Abende) und abwechselnd spielen hat mir früher auch Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Exar-K (8. April 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> aber ich vermisse schon auch ein wenig die 4-Spieler-Splitscreen Spiele (Golden Eye Abende)


 Wieso vermisst du die? Das geht auch heutzutage noch ganz hervorragend.
Mario Kart, Ende Mai. Wir haben dier 4er-Abende vor dem Fernseher schon fest eingeplant.


----------



## Amboss (8. April 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wieso vermisst du die? Das geht auch heutzutage noch ganz hervorragend.
> Mario Kart, Ende Mai. Wir haben dier 4er-Abende vor dem Fernseher schon fest eingeplant.



Ja, sie gehen prinzipiell schon noch aber der Fokus der meisten Spiele liegt dann doch nicht darauf sondern eher auf Online (was ja auch toll ist aber ich spiele wirklich gern mit Freunden gemeinsam vor einem TV)


----------



## Exar-K (8. April 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> aber ich spiele wirklich gern mit Freunden gemeinsam vor einem TV


 Ja dann mal los.
Leute zusammentrommeln und an einem Wochenende den Abend mit Bier und Konsole verbringen.
Selbst ist der Amboss.


----------



## Amboss (8. April 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ja dann mal los.
> Leute zusammentrommeln und an einem Wochenende den Abend mit Bier und Konsole verbringen.
> Selbst ist der Amboss.


Mit FIFA mach ich das ja. Aber dann ist immer (mindestens) einer schlecht drauf. Außer wir spielen zusammen in einem Team. Dann ist es keiner oder alle


----------



## Amboss (9. April 2014)

*[MEDIA=youtube]VcRTbfyrAUw[/MEDIA]*


----------



## Shorty484 (9. April 2014)

LOL, ob das Maus und Tastatur oder der Controller überlebt haben?


----------



## Amboss (9. April 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> LOL, ob das Maus und Tastatur oder der Controller überlebt haben?


Wenn man es so sieht, könnte man meinen, zumindest etwas davon war schon kaputt. Wahrscheinlich der Controller. Weil GTA V und Maus/Tastatur sind da so eine Sache...


----------



## Shorty484 (9. April 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Wenn man es so sieht, könnte man meinen, zumindest etwas davon war schon kaputt. Wahrscheinlich der Controller. Weil GTA V und Maus/Tastatur sind da so eine Sache...


 
Stimmt, PC-Version is ja nicht


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2014)

Das hätten die Macher von "Nackte Kanone" auch nicht besser machen können  

 Erinnert mich an diese Szene, spätestens ab 0:40Min




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ejai7uR1A0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Amboss (10. April 2014)

*Neu diesen Sommer: Call of Duty: Goats*

Oh Goat! Ich musste mehr lachen, als ich vielleicht sollte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (10. April 2014)

Das würde ich sogar spielen


----------



## Spassbremse (10. April 2014)

Hilfe, sind denn momentan alle im Ziegenfieber?





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X6tKZ-cg4RI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Kaisan (10. April 2014)

Jaja ... Ziegen werten Spiele doch gleich gehörig auf. Aber warum eigentlich nicht? CoD: Goats würde wahrscheinlich weggehen wie heiße Semmeln


----------



## svd (10. April 2014)

Aber dieses Mal mit echter NextGen Grafik, bitte. Ich will Meckern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Kaisan (10. April 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Aber dieses Mal mit echter NextGen Grafik, bitte. Ich will Meckern auf hohem Niveau.


 
Der musste ja kommen ...


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2014)

Ich sehe schon die Werbung vor meinen Augen:

_Bock auf Spielen? Für Vorbesteller inklusive dem Soundtrack von Vanessa Mäh als Download._


 und deutscher Werbe-Promi ist dann Andreas Ziege..


----------



## svd (10. April 2014)

Und ich wette, der DLC ist überteuerter Käse.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. April 2014)

Und wenn die Ziege in Gefahr ist, wird ordentlich geraucht und das arme Tier in der leeren Verpackung aus der Gefahrenzone geschmuggelt (= Ziege-retten-Schachtel).

*edit*

Ich habe schon Angst vor einem möglichen Glücksrad-DLC: Da könnte man dann ein E kaufen und hätte plötzlich Call of Duty: Goatse!


----------



## Amboss (11. April 2014)

*Erst schauen, dann kaufen [The Wolf Among Us]*

Gestern abend passiert:

Heimkommen
The Wolf Among Us Ep. 3 im PSN Store für €4,99 gekauft.
DANACH Sonderangebote für PlayStation Plus Leute gecheckt.
Die Episoden 3-5 als Season Pass im Angebot für €7,19!

ARGH! #FML 
Selbst schuld!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. April 2014)

Tröste dich damit, dass es den Preis in jedem Fall wert ist. Am Ende hast du maximal 20-25 Euro für schätzungsweise rund acht Stunden großartiger Unterhaltung gezahlt, mit denen kaum ein Vollpreistitel mit ähnlicher Spielzeit mithalten kann. Telltale hat die paar Euro verdient. 

Inzwischen, obwohl die Staffel gerade mal die Halbzeit überschritten hat, ist The Wolf Among Us auch schon im Steam Sale gelandet. Vor zwei Tagen konnte man es im Daily Deal für rund 13 Euro ergattern. Davon profitieren natürlich die Leute, die bewusst warten, bis die Staffel komplett ist, um es zu spielen. Da gibt es sicherlich einige. Die bekommen es dann weitaus billiger und müssen nicht mit Pausen zwischen den Episoden warten. Ich für meinen Teil will aber nicht warten, zumal es eh nicht allzu teuer ist. 

Das einzige, was wir daraus lernen: Spiele zum Release kaufen lohnt nicht, wenn man sparen will und warten kann. Zumindest auf PC. Deshalb kaufe ich mir auch keine Spiele zum Vollpreis mehr, weil sie nach zwei bis drei Monaten schon reduziert und ein paar weitere Wochen später teilweise schon weit weniger als die Hälfte kosten und im Steam Sale rausgehauen werden.


----------



## Amboss (11. April 2014)

Ja, für die Game of Thrones Telltale Reihe wäre es auch eine Überlegung wert, einfach zu warten. Aber wahrscheinlich kann ich es dann wieder nicht aushalten...


----------



## Kaisan (11. April 2014)

Bei Telltale-Titeln kann ich nie warten, bis sämtliche Episoden erschienen sind - da siegt doch zumeist die Neugierde über die Vernunft. Spiele kaufe ich mir anders als dsr159 immer noch zu Realese - nur meistens aus der UK, was meistens fundamental günstiger ist. Was in Deutschland mit rund 60 Euro zu Buche schlagen würde, gibt´s da teilweise für 30 Euro - und die Versandkosten sind mittlerweile moderat. Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. April 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Spiele kaufe ich mir anders als dsr159 immer noch zu Realese - nur meistens aus der UK, was meistens fundamental günstiger ist. Was in Deutschland mit rund 60 Euro zu Buche schlagen würde, gibt´s da teilweise für 30 Euro - und die Versandkosten sind mittlerweile moderat. Kann ich nur empfehlen


 
Das habe ich lange Zeit auch gemacht, besonders PS3-Spiele habe ich eigentlich fast ausschließlich importiert. Seit ich auf PC umgestiegen bin, kaufe ich aber alle Spiele digital. Eben weil die Preise schnell und tief fallen. Da können auch Import-Spiele zum Launch nicht mithalten. Zudem habe ich so viele Games wegen Steam Sales, Humble Bundles, etc. dass ich bei allen Spielen auf eine Preissenkung warten kann - es sei denn, es steht Deus Ex drauf (The Fall ausgenommen  ).


----------



## Kaisan (11. April 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Das habe ich lange Zeit auch gemacht, besonders PS3-Spiele habe ich eigentlich fast ausschließlich importiert. Seit ich auf PC umgestiegen bin, kaufe ich aber alle Spiele digital. Eben weil die Preise schnell und tief fallen. Da können auch Import-Spiele zum Launch nicht mithalten. Zudem habe ich so viele Games wegen Steam Sales, Humble Bundles, etc. dass ich bei allen Spielen auf eine Preissenkung warten kann - es sei denn, es steht Deus Ex drauf (The Fall ausgenommen  ).


 
Tja, ich bin da doch eine etwas ungeduldigere Natur - ich will Spiele meistens direkt zum Reales oder ein bis zwei Wochen danach spielen, außer, ich habe aktuell keine Zeit dafür (beispielsweise, wenn ich durch andere Spiele komplett ausgelastet bin oder andere, dringendere Dinge anstehen) oder es interessiert mich nicht wirklich brennend. Außerdem bin ich wohl beim Spiele-Kauf ein wenig altmodisch - ich will, soweit möglich, eine Box im Regal stehen haben, egal, ob nun Collectors Edition oder Standard - Hauptsache, ich habe etwas greifbares in meinen Händen


----------



## Denis10 (12. April 2014)

*Das brutalste PC Spiel aller Zeiten - Pong*

Nein, nicht Manhunt ist das brutalste Spiel aller Zeiten, sondern:


Pong

Hier der Beweis 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GWGurHvB5xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. April 2014)

Hehe, grandios.


----------



## Kaisan (12. April 2014)

Super - hat meinen Toast gleich besser schmecken lassen


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. April 2014)

*Telltale Games' Super Mario Bros.*

Wer hat nicht darauf gewartet?
Super Mario in einem, von Entscheidungen getriebenen, Adventure im Stil der Telltale Games.

Hier geht's zum Video.


----------



## Enisra (13. April 2014)

*The Number of the Geek*

http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/what-level-geek-are-you

106
HA!
Wobei ich aber finde das ich noch so mind 20 Extra-Nerdpunkte bekommen könnte, wenn das nicht nur so Amizentrisch wär in anbetracht dessen das da so Klassisches Hard-SciFi fehlt oder die ganze Franco-Belgische Comic Szene total ignoriert wird


----------



## Neawoulf (13. April 2014)

42 ... die Zahl allein ist doch schon nerdig genug, oder?


----------



## Amboss (15. April 2014)

*Likas Piszczek Kopfballgott*

Eh.....er scheint seit neuestem einen Kopf aus Stahl zu haben 

Irrer Kopfball von Piszczek

P.S. Die Frisur sitzt!


----------



## ChrisPlays4U (16. April 2014)

*Die Skyrim Bibliothek - Hörbücher aus dem Elder Scrolls Universum*

Hallo liebe Elders Scrolls und lese Freunde,

wie euch der Threadname eventuell schon vermuten lässt, würde ich euch gerne einladen mir eure Meinugn zu den Büchern aus dem Elders Scrolls Universum mitzuteieln.
Ich möchte euch außerdem einen Besuch in meiner Hörbuch Bibliothek "Die Skyrim Bibliothek" empfehlen.

Setzt euch, nehmt euch ein Buch und lest bzw. hört darin.Ich habe es mir zur Aufgabe gemacht die Geschichten
aus dem Elders Scrolls Universum, der Menschheit besser zugänglich zu machen und versuche daher, soweit es mir möglich ist,
die Bücher bzw. deren Geschichten zu vertonen und angemessen zu präsentieren.

Ich werde dabei von sehr professionellen Sprechern, aber auch talentierten Hörbuchleserinnen und Lesern unterstüzt,
denen ich meinen größten Dank auszusprechen habe.

Zur Zeit der erstellung dieses Threads findet ihr 3 Bücher in der Playlist. Diese wird sich mit der Zeit füllen.
Ich habe aktuell 25 Bücher fertiggestellt, werde diese aber erst nach und nach veröffentlichen.

Alle Videoaufnahmen stammen aus dem Spiel The Elders Scrolls V: Skyrim, von Bethesda Softworks, welches mit einigen
grafischen Modifikationen ergänzt wurde. Mittels der internen Konsolen Kommandos, habe ich die Szenerien erstellt
und gestaltet, sowie die Kamerafahrten und Bewegungen erzeugt.

Ein ziemlicher aufwand kann ich euch sagen, aber immer wenn ich das Ergebnis sehe denke ich mir
"Die Mühe hat sich gelohnt".

Meine Motivation dahinter ist lediglich der Spaß zu basteln. Mir gefällt es, wie ich Einfluss auf das Spiel nehmen kann
und so, schöne und passende Szenerien aus dem Spiel erzeuge. Zudem gibt es wirklich tolle Bücher im Spiel zu finden
mit spannenden Geschichten.

Wir würden uns also sehr freuen, wenn ihr uns besucht und eventuell Kommentare zu den jeweiligen Büchern da lasst.
Den Weg zur Bibliothek findet ihr auf meiner Signatur.

Meine Fragen an euch sind nun.
Kennt ihr die Bücher aus Skyrim?
Habt ihr alle gesammelt und /oder sogar gelesen?


----------



## Kaisan (17. April 2014)

Sehr interessante Idee mit gelungener Umsetzung! Habe mir mal einige Videos angeschaut und muss sagen: Das wirkt sehr professionell - die Leserstimmen gefallen, die entsprechenden Videos wirken souverän. Weiter so!

Um auf deine Frage zurückzukommen: Ich habe die Bücher in  Skyrim nur beiläufig hin und wieder gelesen - irgendwie möchte ich innerhalb eines Spieles (außer, es ist ein Textadventure) nicht Massen lesen müssen. Das reißt mich aus dem Spielfluss, auch wenn die zahlreichen Bücher natürlich der Atmosphäre zuträglich sind.


----------



## ChrisPlays4U (17. April 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Idee mit gelungener Umsetzung! Habe mir mal einige Videos angeschaut und muss sagen: Das wirkt sehr professionell - die Leserstimmen gefallen, die entsprechenden Videos wirken souverän. Weiter so!
> 
> Um auf deine Frage zurückzukommen: Ich habe die Bücher in  Skyrim nur beiläufig hin und wieder gelesen - irgendwie möchte ich innerhalb eines Spieles (außer, es ist ein Textadventure) nicht Massen lesen müssen. Das reißt mich aus dem Spielfluss, auch wenn die zahlreichen Bücher natürlich der Atmosphäre zuträglich sind.



Danke Kaisan für das Lob. Hab mir redlich Mühe gegeben bei der produktion der Videos.

Ich kann das verstehen, das man sich nicht während des normalen Spielflusses, einfach so der schriftlichen Geschchtenerzählung hingeben will. Geht mir genauso. Deshalb kam mir ja erst die Idee mit den Hörbüchern, denn als ich eines der Bücher las und die Qualität der Geschichten sowie den Informationsgehalt dieser erkannt habe, dachte ich mir "Ou mann, es gibt bestimmt sehr viele Leute die diese Bücher niemals lesen weil sie eben nicht gern lesen" Von daher ist das Medium Hörbuch sehr gut geeignet um diese Geschichten einem breiteren Publikum zu präsentieren.


----------



## ChrisPlays4U (18. April 2014)

Das nächsten Buch "Olaf und der Drache". Eine Heldengeschichte der Nord reiht sich in die Bibliothek mit ein.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dVkaZ_oeubs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (18. April 2014)

Sehr gut gesprochen. Passende Videos.
Sehr schön.
DANKE!


----------



## ChrisPlays4U (21. April 2014)

Vielen Dank für das Lob. Anbei "Die Wahrheit der Mutter der Nacht". Die Geschichte über die Dunkle Bruderschaft.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vB8VZ-ZlsFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. April 2014)

sehr cool gemacht  muss ich mir demnächst mal noch ein paar davon anhören 

Erzähl-Stimme, Bilder, Musik ... es wirkt alles so schön stimmig


----------



## ChrisPlays4U (24. April 2014)

Danke Lox-TT. Anbei das nächste Buch. "Vernaccus und Bourlor". Gelesen von einem Mann der mir sehr geholfen hat. Ich Danke ihm dafür: Werner Wilkening. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xVW9QKN3gvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## ChrisPlays4U (28. April 2014)

Das nächste Buch steht an und ist für alle Neulinge in Himkmelsrand:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vq4m_l8wFMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (28. April 2014)

ChrisPlays4U schrieb:


> Danke Lox-TT. Anbei das nächste Buch. "Vernaccus und Bourlor". Gelesen von einem Mann der mir sehr geholfen hat. Ich Danke ihm dafür: Werner Wilkening.


1. Gute und amüsante Geschichte, die ich sicherlich nie im Spiel gelesen hätte.
Unglaublich, welche Storys man so eben leider nicht im Spiel selber mitbekommt (ich zumindest)
2. Extrem gut erzählt vom Sprecher. 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## ChrisPlays4U (28. April 2014)

Vielen Dank. Das ist genau die Bestätigung die mir im Sinn war. Es geht nämlich vielen so, dass sie die Geschichten aus dem Spiel heraus nicht lesen.


----------



## Enisra (30. April 2014)

*[MEDIA=youtube]c-DTQPBUJJ4[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA=youtube]LWoBXHDeJSY[/MEDIA]*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2014)

Ich meine dieses Video in einer die "Die 25 Bla-Bla-Bla"-Zietlow-Sendungen gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Enisra (30. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich meine dieses Video in einer die "Die 25 Bla-Bla-Bla"-Zietlow-Sendungen gesehen zu haben.


 
ja gut, ich schalte RTL nur dann ein wenn Formel 1 kommt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja gut, ich schalte RTL nur dann ein wenn Formel 1 kommt


 Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich meide RTL wo ich nur kann. ^^

Meine Frau hat mich ins Wohnzimmer gerufen als dieses Video gezeigt wurde. Die wollte dass ich mal mitlache... Wo man bei Privatfernsehen sonst ja nix zu lachen hat.


----------



## MichaelG (30. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja gut, ich schalte RTL nur dann ein wenn Formel 1 kommt


 
Ich kann Heiko Wasser, Christian Danner und Co. nicht ertragen. Zudem die Werbeunterbrechungen. Da ist mir schon die F1 das Geld für Sky Wert.


----------



## Enisra (30. April 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich kann Heiko Wasser, Christian Danner und Co. nicht ertragen. Zudem die Werbeunterbrechungen. Da ist mir schon die F1 das Geld für Sky Wert.


 
das ist nur schlecht wenn man die Typen bei Premiere nicht leiden konnte 
Wobei die immer noch besser als der Typ ist, der bei NTV die Formel 3 Kommentiert


----------



## MichaelG (1. Mai 2014)

Och nichts gegen die Schnecke Tanja Bauer.   Und Marc Surer ist mir 100% sympathischer als Labertasche Danner.


----------



## Amboss (6. Mai 2014)

*Spiele: Die Ursache allen Übels*

Der Comic-Strip trifft ins Schwarze, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (6. Mai 2014)

Handelt zwar von Comics, aber ähnliches Prinzip:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vordack (6. Mai 2014)

Wie sagt man noch?

Die Masse der Menschen fürchtet das Unbekannte - und somit auch den Fortschritt - und lehnt es meisst ab.


----------



## Crysisheld (10. Mai 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wie sagt man noch?
> 
> Die Masse der Menschen fürchtet das Unbekannte - und somit auch den Fortschritt - und lehnt es meisst ab.



Wenn der Fortschritt so aussieht wie die aktuellen Need for Speed und Command & Conquer Teile zähle ich mich sofort auch zu dieser Gruppe, die den Fortschritt fürchtet wie der Vampir das Weihwasser und ablehnt....


----------



## Lukecheater (15. Mai 2014)

*Sind Games wirklich nicht nur ein Spiel?*

Gestern war Fabian Siegismund bei log in auf zdf_info zu Gast mit knappem Sieg 

Startseite - ZDF Mediathek


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2014)

Games sind wie alle anderen Spiele auch.

Die Zeit vergeht oft schneller wenn man spielt.
Man hat oft starke emotionale Gefühle bei einem Spiel (Trauer, Freude, Entäuschung, Frust)
Man kann viele Spiele alleine spielen
Man kann viele Spiele mit mehreren spielen
Spiele fördern gewisse Fähigkeiten (Gedächtnis, Reaktion,...)
Manche spiele haben einen Lerneffekt
Manche Spiele sind einfach nur sinnlos
Manche halten isch an die Realität, manche nicht

Spiele, egal ob Computer odr Real Life Spiele, halten sich an obige Regeln.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2014)

Erkläre mal das denen die meinen Shooter=Killerspiele=Anleitung für Irre zu Schulhofattentaten oder ähnlichem.


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Erkläre mal das denen die meinen Shooter=Killerspiele=Anleitung für Irre zu Schulhofattentaten oder ähnlichem.


 
Muss ich nicht. Dafür haben wir so etwas wie Eltern  Wenn die ihre Arbeit nicht tun sind wir gearscht.

Und noch mal, es gab auch schon Amokläufe wegen Musik, Filmen, Fussball, warum soll es bei Computerspielen anders sein?

Hier wird wieder zu viel Analyse mit zu wenig Menschenverstand gepaart.

Und ja, in unserer Gesellschaft müßten zum Wohle der Gesellschaft sämtliche Computerspiele gebannt werden, möchte man Amokläufe vermeinden. Wobei, dann kommen bestimmt Amokläufe weil es keine mehr gibt 

Man verbietet ja auch keine Autos nur weil ein paar Nulpen die meinen fahren zu können Leute mit ihnen töten.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2014)

Eltern heute ? Ohne jemand nah treten zu wollen. Aber in einigen Bevölkerungsschichten sind diese schlichtweg unfähig.


----------



## Amboss (15. Mai 2014)

*FIFA - Die drei Stooges...und ALABA*

Da das DFB-Pokalfinale ansteht, ein kleiner Vorgeschmack. Alle eiern rum...nur Alaba hat dann die Schnauze voll. Sorry, alter Facebook-Upload aber sollte öffentlich verfügbar sein.

STOOGES


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eltern heute ? Ohne jemand nah treten zu wollen. Aber in einigen Bevölkerungsschichten sind diese schlichtweg unfähig.


 
wie wahr wie wahr...

edit: 

... und wir alle sind die gearschten


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eltern heute ? Ohne jemand nah treten zu wollen. Aber in einigen Bevölkerungsschichten sind diese schlichtweg unfähig.


 
ich würde sagen dass das bei Spielen in den meisten der Fall ist, Stichwort: Verwöhntes Balg, im abgehängen Präkariat aber das wohl besonders
Und solange halt die Aufkleber ignoriert werden ist das halt eher Lächerlich von der CSU


----------



## Amboss (16. Mai 2014)

*Wusste doch, das Far Cry 4 Cover erinnert mich an was*

(Scheinbar nicht nur mich. Fundstück)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisPlays4U (19. Mai 2014)

Eine epische Geschichte !




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yfdHQylWwZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. Mai 2014)

*Tropico - Der Film*

El Presidente lässt uns am wunderschönen Leben auf Santa Catalina teilhaben. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9xmpBWGJ1_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Mai 2014)

Haha, großartig.


----------



## Kaisan (24. Mai 2014)

Super - hat mich köstlich unterhalten.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (26. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mich, als ich das zum ersten Mal sah, förmlich weggeschmissen.


----------



## Kaisan (26. Mai 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ich hab mich, als ich das zum ersten Mal sah, förmlich weggeschmissen.


 
Ist schon ein grandioses Werbevideo - schade, dass es nichts vergleichbares für Tropico 5 oder andere Teile der Serie gibt.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (26. Mai 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Ist schon ein grandioses Werbevideo - schade, dass es nichts vergleichbares für Tropico 5 oder andere Teile der Serie gibt.


 
Naja, vielleicht kein Realfilm, aber der eine Trailer zu Tropico 5 war doch auch nicht schlecht 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7eYuM20T560

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Kaisan (26. Mai 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht kein Realfilm, aber der eine Trailer zu Tropico 5 war doch auch nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ist natürlich auch super, kommt aber nicht ganz an die andere Werbung heran.


----------



## Amboss (27. Mai 2014)

*Flipper-Eigentor [Fifa 14]*

Zugegeben, sowas könnte auch in echt passieren aber zum Glück passierte es gestern nur meinem Gegner in Fifa 14 und nicht mir. Ich hätte einen Tisch und Controller weniger 

Flipper-Eigentor


----------



## McDrake (27. Mai 2014)

Das war doch Handspiel!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2014)

So was hab ich bei PES auch ab und an mal    Ein ähnliches Tor ist auch in einem Video von mir bei YT: Schuss, Torwart lässt prallen, Verteidiger will Befreiungsschlag machen, ich halte eher zufällig das Bein rein, er schiesst mich an und Tor   ab ca 3:15Min:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vH07rPgHKSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Amboss (27. Mai 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> So was hab ich bei PES auch ab und an mal    Ein ähnliches Tor ist auch in einem Video von mir bei YT: Schuss, Torwart lässt prallen, Verteidiger will Befreiungsschlag machen, ich halte eher zufällig das Bein rein, er schiesst mich an und Tor   ab ca 3:15Min:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice. Der Dropkick davor war allerdings göttlich!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei Fifa ist, aber bei PES hat das auch mit dem Timing zu tun, wann und wie lange man die Schusstaste drückt, da merkt man richtig, dass der Schuss so oder so kommt, je nach dem, wie man gedrückt hatte - und in dem Fall hat es echt perfekt geklappt


----------



## Amboss (27. Mai 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei Fifa ist, aber bei PES hat das auch mit dem Timing zu tun, wann und wie lange man die Schusstaste drückt, da merkt man richtig, dass der Schuss so oder so kommt, je nach dem, wie man gedrückt hatte - und in dem Fall hat es echt perfekt geklappt


 
Ja, ist da schon auch so in der Art und es gibt auch geile Tore aber im Gedächtnis bleiben mir meist nur die Totalaussetzer, bei denen ich mich aufrege


----------



## Amboss (28. Mai 2014)

*Die coolsten Watch Dogs Hacks! Zeigt uns eure Screenshots [Offiziell]*

Wollen wir doch mal sehen, was ihr für tolle Hacker seid! Nachdem sich ja sicherlich einige von euch Watch Dogs besorgt haben und in Chicago ihre Hackerkünste zeigen, wird es Zeit, auch mal in der Öffentlichkeit damit zu prahlen.
Antwortet auf diesen Thread mit einem Screenshot eures besten Hacks (Gegner versucht, der eigenen Granate zu entkommen,  Massenkarambolage durch Ampel-Hack oder auf was immer ihr stolz seid). Wir stellen dann die besten Einsendungen in einer Galerie auf Facebook und auf der Website vor. 

Ein paar Bedingungen:


Der Screenshot muss von euch selbst gemacht worden sein. Nicht einfach googlen! 
Schaut, dass im Screenshot gut ersichtlich ist, was vor sich geht/gegangen ist.
Schaut möglichst, dass das Benutzerinterface den Rest der Szene nicht zu sehr stört. Die Stoßstangenperspektive eines Autos bietet sich hier z.B. an.

Viel Spaß in Chicago!


----------



## StiMiTim (28. Mai 2014)

Habe mal eben durch mein Video Material geschaut und meine Lieblingsstellen rausgesucht. Leider lassen sich manche Szenen nicht gut auf einen Standbild einfangen. 

Aber besonderes der 2te Screenshot zeigt ein bombastischen Hack. 

Watch Dogs EpicHacks - Imgur


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Mai 2014)

*[MEDIA=youtube]DJIoZASXL2c[/MEDIA]*


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Mai 2014)

Eher ungewöhnliche Hacks: Das Ausspionieren beim Poker.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei Granaten gehackt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Verteilerkasten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders fies: Gegner mit seiner eigenen Kamera verfolgt und ihn dann mit einer Trafostation gesprengt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das legendäre Dampfrohr in der Strasse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onlinestate (28. Mai 2014)

Das wäre doch mal was.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Mai 2014)

Das wäre echt eine nette Idee für einen Ableger. Das sollte man Valve mal vorschlagen


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Mai 2014)

Es war einmal ein Mann, der hatte eine Granate in der Tasche, für die er aber keine Verwendung fand, da sich niemand Bewerfenswertes finden ließ (denn der war nicht einmal auf dem Gelände). Kameras und Smartphone sei Dank konnte ich das Ding aber trotzdem zünden und der Granatenbesitzer ging vor Freude an die Decke. Eine Bombenstimmung war das!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## openworldgamer (29. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß ein stinknormaler Hack,trotzdem lustig


----------



## Amboss (2. Juni 2014)

*Fifa Ultimate Team World Cup Update - OMG! DEN habe ich bekommen*

Sonst weine ich immer nur, wenn andere posten, wen sie so bei FUT in Packs gezogen haben aber diesmal beim FUT World Cup Update ist es MIR passiert. Abendbrot fast aus der Hand gefallen. Noch nicht einmal ein Pack dafür aufmachen müssen.

Hier ist er, mein Einäugiger unter den Blinden (der Rest hatte so 70-78 Stärke)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amboss (2. Juni 2014)

*Luigi Death Stare*

Sieht aus, als gäbe es ein neues Meme. Schon so einige Varianten vom LUIGI DEATH STARE sind im Netz. Der hier gefällt mir bisher am besten:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wm3usxOu-yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Chemenu (2. Juni 2014)

Den hier find ich auch gut:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xl4GyMzi2SM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Amboss (4. Juni 2014)

*GTA Logik*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2014)

Das beste ist der Typ, der am Schluss einfach nur entlangspaziert, als sei da nix zu sehen - typisch GTA


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Juni 2014)

geil


----------



## Amboss (5. Juni 2014)

*Street Fighter Turnier Kostenexplosion*

Alles nicht so einfach heutzutage. Die Finanzkrise hinterlässt auch bei M.Bison Spuren.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HYDza1iznhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (5. Juni 2014)

Ich kannte den Typen (also Peter Holmes) bis jetzt nicht.
Aber dank dem lustigen Video, schau ich mir die anderen auch an.
In meinen Augen einfach köstlich gespielt


----------



## Amboss (6. Juni 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich kannte den Typen (also Peter Holmes) bis jetzt nicht.
> Aber dank dem lustigen Video, schau ich mir die anderen auch an.
> In meinen Augen einfach köstlich gespielt


Ja, war auch mein "erstes Mal". Sehr gut gemacht jedenfalls.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juni 2014)

btw.:
"passend" dazu kam auch dieser Podcast Online 
The Nerdist : Pete Holmes


----------



## Amboss (6. Juni 2014)

Sonntag 15h kommen mal ein paar eurer Hacks auf der PC Games Facebook Seite. Wer noch welche hat, gern her damit!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Juli 2014)

*Black Screen Simulator 2014*

Steam Greenlight wird um ein weiteres Spiel bereichert, obwohl von Spiel nicht wirklich die Rede ist. Der Ersteller betrachtet es eher als Scherz, in Anlehnung an die vielen anderen Simulatoren.

Aber seht selbst:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pMsTQdu6q0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und der Link zum unterstützen: Steam Greenlight :: Black Screen Simulator 2014


----------



## Exar-K (11. Juli 2014)

Dein Fundstück wurde bemerkt und zu einer Meldung verarbeitet.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Juli 2014)

Na dann verweise ich doch gleichmal dahin. 

--> Black Screen Simulator 2014: Weiteres Spaßprojekt auf Steam


----------



## Amboss (17. Juli 2014)

*Future FIFA*

Coole Grafik 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T2X4zBaJEYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Juli 2014)

Bekommt doch eh ein Downgrad vor Release.


----------



## Amboss (17. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bekommt doch eh ein Downgrad vor Release.


Stimmt. Bestimmt nur ein "Target Render"


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juli 2014)

Das ist echt genial gemacht. Das wäre schon super, wenn irgendwann das mal wirklich so aussehen würe


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2014)

Die Zuschaueranimation ist aber was arg dürftig, ist wohl der fordernden Engine geschuldet ^^


----------



## Amboss (18. Juli 2014)

Dafür gibt es hier gleich noch nen neuen Skill Move zu sehen 
imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## Amboss (23. Juli 2014)

*Skyrim Physics*

Joa, kann man mal machen! House running war gestern. Horse running ist der letzte Schrei!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (27. Juli 2014)

*Schussweste für gamer*

Das Teil hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Radar:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dASpXLSjq20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kor-fx/kor-fx-gaming-vest-4dfx-haptic-feedback-system

Sicher amüsant.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juli 2014)

das ist eigentlich nix neues. 
so was gibts schon seit jahren.


----------



## KlausHeubchen (6. August 2014)

Keine Ahnung, was ich davon halten soll. Eigentlich ja cool, wenn man merkt, dass man angeschossen wurde. Aber ist das nicht langsam auch übertrieben. Sitzt man dann irgendwann mit AR-Brille und schusssicherer Weste vor dem Fernseher und zockt?


----------



## Mothman (6. August 2014)

Ist dann aber eher was für den Winter. Im Sommer möchte ich nicht in so einem Teil zocken.^^


----------



## PCamateur (6. August 2014)

Ich spiel SPIELE damit ich nicht "wirklich" angeschossen werde


----------



## JackBrownbeard (13. August 2014)

*HL3 CONFIRMED - durch VALVE!*

Hallo zusammen - ich habe einen Blog-Beitrag dazu geschrieben. - KEIN TROLLPOST

In einem Handbuch von Valve ist das HL3 Logo aufgetaucht.

http://forum.pcgames.de/blogs/jackb...3-confirmed-durch-valve-selbst-antitroll.html

Liebe Grüße JackBrownbeard


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. August 2014)

Die Half-Life 3 T-Shirts gibt es schon ewig.
Valve macht sich da auch schon lange einen Spaß aus dem Hype.
Confirmed ist da nix.


----------



## JackBrownbeard (13. August 2014)

Da gebe ich dir natürlich recht, das es keine Pressemitteilung ist. Jedoch denke ich das man sich einige "Späßchen" nur traut wenn man auch was in der Hinterhand hat. Da gab es schon weitaus dezentere Geschichten.


----------



## Worrel (13. August 2014)

Woah, das ist *DER *Beweis ... eine Umriß Zeichnung eines Mitarbeiters mit einem HL3 Shirt ... 

...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (13. August 2014)

vorallem weil Valve ja in ihrem Elfenbeinturm sich so garnicht um den Hype bewusst ist, nicht?
Mal ehrlich, Valve weiß genau wie sehr die Leute ein HL3 wollen und wie das Internet funktioniert, das haben die bei Portal 2 ankündigung perfekt bewießen


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. August 2014)

JackBrownbeard schrieb:


> KEIN TROLLPOST



Doch.


----------



## BiJay (13. August 2014)

JackBrownbeard schrieb:


> Jedoch denke ich das man sich einige "Späßchen" nur traut wenn man auch was in der Hinterhand hat.


Hä, wieso das? Dieses Wunschdenken ist manchmal doch etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Enisra (13. August 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Doch.



Nein, aber der TE ist auf einen eigentlich sehr offensichtliches Trolling von einem herrein gefallen


----------



## JackBrownbeard (13. August 2014)

Nein es ist kein Trollpost - ich hasse trollen. Ich habe mich nur gefreut es in dem Handbuch gesehen zu haben und bleibe bei meiner Meinung und akzeptiere auch eure. Klar zwischen Wissen und Glauben liegen Welten. Das die an HL3 arbeiten ist wohl rein aus historischer und wirtschaftlicher Sicht klar. Was ich meinte es gab schon dezentere "Späßchen/Bestätigungen" bei anderen Häusern/Titeln die als wahr/real empfunden worden sind.


----------



## Enisra (13. August 2014)

das ist keine Meinung, das ist Naivität


----------



## JackBrownbeard (13. August 2014)

Nenn es wie du möchtest - die Hoffnung hat viel Namen.  - Den "ich hatte recht" Beitrag behalte ich mir dennoch vor. Ob man jetzt daran glaubt oder nicht - ist doch letztlich jedem selbst überlassen wie er Hinweise bewertet.


----------



## Enisra (13. August 2014)

ich glaube in 5 Jahren hast du eh die Anmeldedaten vergessen
Außerdem ist das T-Shirt auch schon so 5 Jahre alt


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. August 2014)

Wenn du schon großgeschrieben darauf hinweisen musst, dass es *kein* Trollpost ist, hast du ja aber selber anscheinend erkannt, *dass* es so ist.


----------



## Worrel (13. August 2014)

JackBrownbeard schrieb:


> Das die an HL3 arbeiten ist wohl rein aus historischer und wirtschaftlicher Sicht klar.


Nein, ist es nicht. Das wäre dir auch klar, wenn du in der Broschüre mal etwas herumgestöbert hättest. 
Natürlich wäre es aus *rein wirtschaftlicher Sicht *doof, kein HL3 zu entwickeln und damit zu warten, bis die aktuelle Spielergeneration keinen Bezug mehr zu den bisherigen HL Titeln hat, aber Valve funktioniert eben nicht nach rein wirtschaftlichen Prinzipien.

Meines Erachtens ist es problemlos möglich, daß zu HL3 nichts weiter als eine Handvoll Artworks und ein kurzer Abriß einer möglichen HL3 Story existiert. (Die allerdings gibt es definitiv, man weiß ja, wohin Gordon und Alyx am Ende von Ep2 aufbrechen und entsprechende Artworks sind seit kurz nach EP2 im Netz verfügbar.

Alles weitere ist Wunschdenken ohne jedwede Grundlage.


----------



## JackBrownbeard (13. August 2014)

Letztlich bleibt uns allen eh nichts anderes übrig als abzuwarten. Ich für meinen Teil freue mich darauf und "glaube" fest daran das es nicht mehr all zu lange dauern wird. Wenn alles gleich naiv oder falsch wäre wenn man an etwas glaubt oder hofft... dann dürfte man sich im Leben auf so vieles nicht mehr freuen bzw. hoffen.

@LouisLoiselle - noch nicht satt?


----------



## MisterSmith (16. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> aber Valve funktioniert eben nicht nach rein wirtschaftlichen Prinzipien.


Dem würde ich widersprechen, sie sind nur viel langfristiger ausgerichtet als bei vielen anderen.


----------



## Vordack (17. August 2014)

Threads wo der Titel mit Großbuchstaben vollgespammt ist sollte man ignorieren...


----------



## Worrel (17. August 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Dem würde ich widersprechen, sie sind nur viel langfristiger ausgerichtet als bei vielen anderen.


Die Betonung liegt auf "*rein* wirtschaftlich". Und das beweisen sie ja selbst, indem es inzwischen ja eben noch nicht _Half-Life 3 & 4, Half-Life: Brotherhood, Unity, Revelations_ etc gibt.


----------



## MisterSmith (17. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die Betonung liegt auf "*rein* wirtschaftlich". Und das beweisen sie ja selbst, indem es inzwischen ja eben noch nicht _Half-Life 3 & 4, Half-Life: Brotherhood, Unity, Revelations_ etc gibt.


Das war mir schon klar und kurzfristig gesehen wäre es natürlich wirtschaftlich besser, aber langfristig eben nicht, da braucht man sich nur die Zahlen von EA anzuschauen.

Die Mitarbeiter von Valve sollen nur Spiele entwickeln die sie auch selbst wollen und dies ist eine sehr gute wirtschaftliche Strategie, weil dies der Qualität der Spiele sehr zugute kommt.


----------



## Bonkic (17. August 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Die Mitarbeiter von Valve sollen nur Spiele entwickeln die sie auch selbst wollen und dies ist eine sehr gute wirtschaftliche Strategie, weil dies der Qualität der Spiele sehr zugute kommt.



genau genommen weiß keiner von uns , ob valve überhaupt noch ein spiele-entwickler ist. 
valve verdient sich sehr wahrscheinlich mit seinem service steam dumm und dämlich.
warum sollte man da noch profane, teure und letztendlich doch immer irgendwo risikobehaftete spiele (ok, bei einem hl3 wäre das risiko wohl wirklich überschaubar) machen?
spiele sind für valve inzwischen nur nur noch ein nettes zubrot, mehr nicht. 
was valve lediglich tut, ist (gut) einkaufen. wie im fall von dota (2), l4d oder portal. all das sind ja eigentlich keine originären valve-eigenentwicklungen. 

um zum wesentlichen zu kommen: ob hl3 jemals kommt, vermag ich nicht mal mehr abzuschätzen. vor 5 jahren war ich mir auch noch sicher. heute seh ich die chancen bei 50:50. kann sein, kann aber auch genausogut sein, dass valve da keinen bock mehr drauf hat. 
aber natürlich gut möglich, dass mich valve morgen lügen straft und mit irgendeiner ankündigung um die ecke kommt.


----------



## Worrel (17. August 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was valve lediglich tut, ist (gut) einkaufen. wie im fall von dota (2), l4d oder portal. all das sind ja eigentlich keine originären valve-eigenentwicklungen.


Das Argument habe ich noch nie nachvollziehen können. 

Da gibt es irgendein Team, das eine gute Idee hat. Dann kommt Valve und gibt ihnen Arbeitsplatz, Tools und sonstige Unterstützung, diese Idee professionell umzusetzen (zB den Story Schreiber von Half-Life für Portal 1). 

Wie kann das Spiel jetzt *nicht *von Valve sein, wo doch alle im Team bei ihnen angestellt sind?

Wenn man sich beispielsweise *Narbacular Drop* und *Portal 1* anschaut, ist dort ein großer Unterschied zu sehen. Dieser Unterschied wäre ohne Valve (oder eine andere entsprechende Firma) nicht möglich gewesen.


----------



## Bonkic (17. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Argument habe ich noch nie nachvollziehen können.



argument? das soll kein argument gegen oder für irgendwas sein.
es ist doch eine schlichte tatsache, dass valve seine wichtigste (und damals eigentlich auch einzige) spieleserie, eben hl, seit inzwischen 7 jahren nicht fortgesetzt hat, weil es offenbar an ideen oder der nötigen lust mangelt. 
stattdessen hat valve einige wenige konzepte eingekauft und (erfolgreiche) spiele daraus gemacht.
das ist überhaupt nicht negativ gemeint.


----------



## Enisra (17. August 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist überhaupt nicht negativ gemeint.



allerdings, ich meine, das hat Valve auch nach HL1 gemacht und dann hat´s immer noch 6 Jahre bis zu HL2 gedauert


----------



## Worrel (17. August 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> argument? das soll kein argument gegen oder für irgendwas sein.
> es ist doch eine schlichte tatsache,


Dann halt "Tatsache":
Ich habe noch nie nachvollziehen können, wieso diese _Tatsache _besonders erwähnenswert sein soll.



> stattdessen hat valve einige wenige konzepte eingekauft und (erfolgreiche) spiele daraus gemacht.


Eben: *Durch Valve *wurden diese Spiele zu dem, was sie heute sind.


----------



## Amboss (18. August 2014)

*Özil findet Müller supertoll! [Fifa 14 ]*

Musste gerade lachen. Erinnert mich an so Zeichentrickfilme, wo der Typ reinschlittert und dann der Frau ein "Oh Hallo! Kennen wir uns?" entgegenschmettert. (Oder sowas Ähnliches) 

Ozilnooo - Gfycat


----------



## i-suffer-rock (25. August 2014)

Das ist jetzt mehr Skyrim Logik als Skyrim Physik:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i-suffer-rock (25. August 2014)

ich persönlich glaube, Valve wird HL3 als Waffe einsetzen um SteamOS und den Controller zu pushen, so wie sie damals Half-Life/Counterstrike benutzt haben um Steam auf die Beine zu helfen. Ein HL3 zwischendurch einfach so rausbringen, nur des Geldes wegen, scheinen sie nicht nötig zu haben.


----------



## Amboss (29. August 2014)

*Der Torwart drückt`s dem Spieler nochmal so richtig rein [Fifa]*

Stelle mir das gerade in echt vor. Gut, gäb Rot aber hätte was. 

FIFA - Jiffier gifs through HTML5 Video Conversion.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. August 2014)

Das nennt der Abiturient dem anderen sein Spiel aufdrücken!


----------



## 50KCoffins (30. August 2014)

Rote Karte? Trotzdem Worth it


----------



## Motorrad-Freak (2. September 2014)

So etwas ähnliches gab es schon Anfang der 2000'er Jahre - hatte sich nicht durchgesetzt, was ich persönlich auch für relativ logisch halte.

Damals wurde dem Spieler ein kleiner Stromstoß an div. Stellen des Körpers gegeben und es gab auch "Vibrator-Gewichte" ((*nein, nicht was Ihr Denkt* ) sondern so kleine Gewichte mit unwucht an einem kleinen Elektromotor, wie man es aus Mobiltelefonen und Controllern kennt).


----------



## knallco (25. September 2014)

Wow, das würde ich auch gerne mal machen. Also nicht, weil ich das toll finde oder so, nur weil ichs mal probieren will!


----------



## knallco (25. September 2014)

Hahaha, der Typ am Ende ist ja mega episch. Sarkasmus ist immer noch die beste Art die Dinge zu sehen!


----------



## knallco (25. September 2014)

Wenn Games nur Spiele wären, warum nehmen wir sie dann mit in unsere Träume und Gedanken und sind traurig, wenn wir bei Games vernichtet wurden?


----------



## Bonkic (25. September 2014)

knallco schrieb:


> Wenn Games nur Spiele wären, warum nehmen wir sie dann mit in unsere Träume und Gedanken und sind traurig, wenn wir bei Games vernichtet wurden?



da sprichst du jetzt aber nur für dich.


----------



## Vordack (25. September 2014)

knallco schrieb:


> Wenn Games nur Spiele wären, warum nehmen wir sie dann mit in unsere Träume und Gedanken und sind traurig, wenn wir bei Games vernichtet wurden?



Aus dem selben Grund warum Mädels bei Titanic heulen, warum ich mir als Kind beim lesen eines Stephen King Buchs unters Bett geschaut hab, warum Fussballfans oft verrückte Dinge tun, warum Leute bei mancher Mucke durchdrehen, weil wir Menschen sind und somit Emotionen empfinden und Computerspiele - wie alles andere auch - diese anspricht.


----------



## Enisra (25. September 2014)

knallco schrieb:


> Wenn Games nur Spiele wären, warum nehmen wir sie dann mit in unsere Träume und Gedanken und sind traurig, wenn wir bei Games vernichtet wurden?



ganz einfach, weil man alles vom Tag mitnimmt
man hat nen Hamster und nen Teller  gesehen und war im Freibad und träumt davon das nen Hamster mit dem Teller ins Freibad einkaufen fliegt


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2014)

Habe noch nie von einem Spiel geträumt ^^

Man muss halt unterscheiden welche Spiel es ist  Der 08/15 Shooter ala Battlefield, Call of Duty und Counterstrike fördert wenn man ihn einem Clan spielt Teamfähigkeit und co aber sonst eher nichts.
Man wird kein besserer Soldat oder hat Waffenkenntnisse.plötzlich.

Szenen aus Shooter wie in Spec ops the line 



Spoiler



Napalm Szene


 cod 



Spoiler



atombombe, giftgas bombe


 machen einen nachdenklich 

Spiele wie Gone Home, The Stanley Parabel, to the moon usw sind eher philosophische erlebnisse zum selbst erleben

Dann gibts noch die Rollenspiele und Adventures mit Entscheidungen die sich auf die die Welt teilweise auswirken in der man spielt. 

Wer hat nicht mit clementine in Walking Dead 1 und mitgefiebert oder hing in der Story von Wolf among us fest am Monitor ?

Führte seinen Männlichen oder Weiblichen Helden durch die Welt von Dragen Age und Mass Effect und hat mit seinen Entscheidungen 
Welten gerettet und verdammt und suchte dabei die Liebe bei einen der Npcs die einen begleitet haben.

In Strategie Spielen Age of Empires, Total War und teilweise die Command & Conquer Spiele und Civilation lernte man vieleicht noch Vorausplanen und Strategisch denken.

Managerspiele lernen einen vieleicht noch teilweise den umgang mit geld und bilanzen und kosten nutzen rechnungen

Aber ich denk es wird noch jahre dauern bis Spiele richtig anerkennt werden


----------



## Enisra (5. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Habe noch nie von einem Spiel geträumt ^^



doch, ich glaube schon, allerdings erinnern sich die meisten einfach nicht mehr daran


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2014)

okay vieleicht alpträume als ich *.*.*.*  damals gezockt habe und als ich anfang 96 bei unser alten videothek wo ne psx auslag Biohazard spielte was bei uns in Deutschland erst 2 jahre später als erweiterte fassung kam 

aber damals war man noch nicht so abgestumpft wie die leute heute durchs inet sind


----------



## Lightbringer667 (5. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> okay vieleicht alpträume als ich *.*.*.*  damals gezockt habe und als ich anfang 96 bei unser alten videothek wo ne psx auslag Biohazard spielte was bei uns in Deutschland erst 2 jahre später als erweiterte fassung kam
> 
> aber damals war man noch nicht so abgestumpft wie die leute heute durchs inet sind


Ich glaube die abstumpfung in dieser Hinsicht kommt weniger durch das Internet, als an der Verbreitung von Videospielen an sich (natürlich auch mit durch das Netz begünstigt). Es war ein besonderes Erlebnis, spiele wie resident evil zu spielen, das war neu. Heute gibt es zig spiele die das gleiche machen, man kennt es bereits. 
Eher neu sind eben wieder andere Spielergebnisse wie z.B. das von dir angesprochene Stanley parable


----------



## Worrel (5. Oktober 2014)

knallco schrieb:


> Wenn Games nur Spiele wären, warum nehmen wir sie dann mit in unsere Träume und Gedanken und sind traurig, wenn wir bei Games vernichtet wurden?


Warum ist die Frage nach Träumen relevant?
In Träumen tauchen aber auch Bilder auf, die wir tagsüber *nicht *gesehen haben. Also ist eine eindeutige Beziehung zwischen Traumbild und Realität nicht herstellbar.

Und selbst, wenn der komplette Traum ausschließlich von einem Spiel handeln sollte: Wo ist das Problem? Es gibt ja auch Filme, die nicht nach dem Abspann fertig verarbeitet sind, sondern bei denen man noch tagelang danach rätselt, interpretiert und Erklärungen sucht - und womit man sich gedanklich viel beschäftigt, das landet irgendwie in Träumen.

Das hieße dann im Umkehrschluß: Ein Spiel, was "nur Spiel wäre" (was immer das genau heißen soll), dürfte uns visuell, von der Handlung und dem Schicksal der Protagonisten her nicht berühren - was gleichbedeutend mit "nicht interessieren" bzw "grenzenlos langweilig sein" wäre. Und selbst dann bestünde die Gefahr, daß diese Monotonie sich in Träumen wiederfinden würde ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Oktober 2014)

Im Besonderen storylastige Spiele sind Erlebnisse, wo man sich aktiv hinarbeitet, nicht nur passiver Zuschauer ist. Man wird Teil der Geschichte, trifft in besonderen Spiel-Situationen nachwirkende Entscheidungen, durchlebt emotionale Höhen und Tiefen... Man fühlt sich stark mit dem verbunden war man sich "erspielt".

Ich finde dass sich Videospiele in den vergangenen 20 Jahren stark gewandelt haben. Früher waren Spiele wirklich "nur" Spiele, weil durch technische wie spieldesign-bedingte Begrenzungen immer eine bewusste Distanz herrschte. Mittlerweile haben viele Spiele diese erfolgreich überwunden, und genau das macht sie heute so besonders.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich finde dass sich Videospiele in den vergangenen 20 Jahren stark gewandelt haben. Früher waren Spiele wirklich "nur" Spiele, weil durch technische wie spieldesign-bedingte Begrenzungen immer eine bewusste Distanz herrschte. Mittlerweile haben viele Spiele diese erfolgreich überwunden, und genau das macht sie heute so besonders.



eine gut erzählte geschichte konnte einen auch vor 20 und mehr jahren genausogut ins spiel ziehen wie heutzutage.
aber natürlich kann bessere technik dazu dienen, eine bessere immersion zu schaffen. das hängt aber nicht zuletzt auch vom genre ab.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Im Besonderen storylastige Spiele sind Erlebnisse, wo man sich aktiv hinarbeitet, nicht nur passiver Zuschauer ist. Man wird Teil der Geschichte, trifft in besonderen Spiel-Situationen nachwirkende Entscheidungen, durchlebt emotionale Höhen und Tiefen... Man fühlt sich stark mit dem verbunden war man sich "erspielt".
> 
> Ich finde dass sich Videospiele in den vergangenen 20 Jahren stark gewandelt haben. Früher waren Spiele wirklich "nur" Spiele, weil durch technische wie spieldesign-bedingte Begrenzungen immer eine bewusste Distanz herrschte. Mittlerweile haben viele Spiele diese erfolgreich überwunden, und genau das macht sie heute so besonders.



Teils Teils. Auch vor 20 Jahren konnten einen eine gute Story und für damalige Verhältnisse gute Grafik tief in das Geschehen ziehen. Ich erinnere da mal nur an Spiele wie Outcast oder ähnliches. Allerdings haben es die Spiele durch die zwischenzeitlich grafischen Möglichkeiten und die entsprechende Hardware heute etwas einfacher. Vielleicht ist auch aus dem Grunde heute eine gute Story nur noch selten Bestandteil der Games. Meistens verläuft diese oberflächlich (leider). Es fehlt oft an charakterlichem Tiefgang und WTF-Wendungen. Es wird meist ein absehbarer Plot abgespielt. Das ist der größte Vorwurf den man vielen der aktuellen Spiele machen muß.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Teils Teils. Auch vor 20 Jahren konnten einen eine gute Story und für damalige Verhältnisse gute Grafik tief in das Geschehen ziehen. Ich erinnere da mal nur an Spiele wie Outcast oder ähnliches. Allerdings haben es die Spiele durch die zwischenzeitlich grafischen Möglichkeiten und die entsprechende Hardware heute etwas einfacher. Vielleicht ist auch aus dem Grunde heute eine gute Story nur noch selten Bestandteil der Games. Meistens verläuft diese oberflächlich (leider). Es fehlt oft an charakterlichem Tiefgang und WTF-Wendungen. Es wird meist ein absehbarer Plot abgespielt. Das ist der größte Vorwurf den man vielen der aktuellen Spiele machen muß.


Ich sagte ja "in den letzten 20 Jahren", worunter natürlich auch "Outcast" fällt. Ich will nicht verneinen dass auch noch ältere Spiele eine gewisse Gefühlsbewegung erzeugen konnten. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, fallen mir gerade nicht sehr viele Titel vor den 1990ern ein. Dafür war die Masse an Games noch zu... Primitiv gehalten. Große Stories, ausgearbeitete Charaktere, dazu in Einbindung von Sprache und musikalischer Stimmung... Das kam später.


----------



## Mothman (5. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja "in den letzten 20 Jahren", worunter natürlich auch "Outcast" fällt. Ich will nicht verneinen dass auch noch ältere Spiele eine gewisse Gefühlsbewegung erzeugen konnten. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, fallen mir gerade nicht sehr viele Titel vor den 1990ern ein.


Früher lief halt, dadurch dass die Grafik noch abstrakter war und die soundtechnischen Möglichkeiten geringer, mehr über die eigenen Fantasie ab. Man konnte sich durchaus total in die Welten hineinversetzen und es kam eine auch "real" vor (sofern man genug Fantasie hatte). gehen wir doch mal noch einen Schritt zurück: Pen&Paper RPGs. Da war zur Visualisierung maximal eine gezeichnete Karte und eine Spielfigur aus Holz drin, bei vielen P&P Spielen aber auch einfach nur ein Charakterbogen (auf Papier!!!). TROTZDEM war man in den Welten drin und hat sich mit seiner Figur identifiziert und nachts, nach einer langen Spiele-Session, hat man die Bilder des erlebten Abenteuers im Kopf. Bilder, die dem eigenen Geist entsprungen sind.

Mir geht es ehrlich gesagt genau umgekehrt: Ich konnte mich früher, wo ich mich noch meiner eigenen Fantasie bedienen musste bzw durfte, wesentlich besser in die Spielwelten hineinversetzen. Das kann aber auch damit zusammenhängen, dass ich einfach älter bin und nicht mehr so viel Fantasie besitze. Aber eigentlich bin ich nen ziemlich fantastischer Typ.^^


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2014)

Mothmann ich denk mal gerade Spiele mit Schock Effekten profitieren von moderner Technik 

Damals Text Adventure "move left - nothing - move left you see slenderman - game over" heute mit 3D Grafik und passenden Soundtrack *atmosphärischer dramatischer Soundtrack - man dreht sich langsam nach hinten weil man das gefühl hat verfolgt zu werden und sieht plötzlich den slenderman - game over"


----------



## Mothman (5. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Mothmann ich denk mal gerade Spiele mit Schock Effekten profitieren von moderner Technik


Ich hab ja geschrieben, dass die Grafik abstrakter war und der Sound nicht so gut. 
Natürlich will ich nicht die alte Grafik wieder haben. Alles was ich aussagte war, dass man damals AUCH in die Welten abtauchen konnte, aber eben selbst Fantasie aufbringen musste und sich die Welt quasi im eigenen Kopf mitgestalten konnte/musste. Heute kriegst du eine Welt detailgenau präsentiert. Raum für Fantasie bleibt da kaum noch.Es ist halt eine andere Art Spiele zu genießen. 
Aber das kann die jüngere Generation verständlicherweise nicht nachvollziehen...


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2014)

hatte erst einen pc bekommen von meinem geld da war die zeit der 2d text adventures leider vorbei (pentium 1, voodoo 1)


----------



## Mothman (5. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> hatte erst einen pc bekommen von meinem geld da war die zeit der 2d text adventures leider vorbei (pentium 1, voodoo 1)


Mein erster eigener PC war ein 286er.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Oktober 2014)

Fantasie ist ja schon und gut - ich hab damals auch mit ähnlicher Hardware angefangen wie Motte -, aber damals konnten mich die Spiele belustigen oder mitfiebern lassen. Tragische oder dramatische Momente wie ich sie meine waren damals nicht so einfach zu übertragen. Das erste PC-Spiel das mich damals richtig bewegt hat, wo Trauer oder Drama richtig spürbar waren, das war "Loom".


----------



## Mothman (5. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das erste PC-Spiel das mich damals richtig bewegt hat, wo Trauer oder Drama richtig spürbar waren, das war "Loom".


Bei mir war es das QBasic Spiel "Gorillas". Ich hab damals nächtelang über die Story und die Charaktere nachgedacht und auch die eine oder andere Träne der Emotion vergossen.


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Tragische oder dramatische Momente wie ich sie meine waren damals nicht so einfach zu übertragen. Das erste PC-Spiel das mich damals richtig bewegt hat, wo Trauer oder Drama richtig spürbar waren, das war "Loom".



Bei mir wars Fallout 1 das Ende 1 und Starcraft 1 die Szene mit Jim Raynor als er Kerrigan als Königin der Klingen wieder traf


----------



## Amboss (8. Oktober 2014)

*Der druckvollste Elfmeter aller Zeiten [FIFA 15]*

Haut einen förmlich um. 

Elfmeter


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2014)

ROFL

Von der Druckwelle umgehauen oder wie?! 

P.S. Angenehm flüssig, diese Aufnahme. 60 Frames oder mehr?


----------



## Amboss (8. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> Von der Druckwelle umgehauen oder wie?!
> 
> P.S. Angenehm flüssig, diese Aufnahme. 60 Frames oder mehr?


Hab ich mich auch gefragt aber ist leider (oder auch zum Glück) nicht meine Aufnahme. Nur ein Fundstück


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Hab ich mich auch gefragt aber ist leider (oder auch zum Glück) nicht meine Aufnahme. Nur ein Fundstück


Aahhh... Verstehe. Deine Kiste hat noch ne Kurbelwelle und läuft nur mit Benzol... Kein Wunder, dass du niemandem deine eigenen Aufnahmen zumuten möchtest. ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aahhh... Verstehe. Deine Kiste hat noch ne Kurbelwelle und läuft nur mit Benzol... Kein Wunder, dass du niemandem deine eigenen Aufnahmen zumuten möchtest. ^^



Amboss kann nur nicht so formvollendete Elfer schießen.


----------



## Amboss (8. Oktober 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Amboss kann nur nicht so formvollendete Elfer schießen.


Ich schieß nicht in die Mitte! So cool bin ich nicht


----------



## Mothman (8. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> P.S. Angenehm flüssig, diese Aufnahme. 60 Frames oder mehr?


Ja, und trotz perfekten Voraussetzungen, sehen die Animationen in FIFA mMn immer noch viel zu hektisch und abgehackt aus. Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, was die Leute an FIFA finden. Bis auf die Datenbank und die Präsentation/Atmosphäre hat das doch nichts mit Fußbal gemein. 

Sorry, muss ich aber gerade mal loswerden. Die Figuren laufen wie Roboter oder wie spastisch beeinträchtigt.

Schaut euch doch bitte mal ernsthaft die Animationen der Spieler im Hintergrund an, wenn der Spieler den Ball tritt und alle sich bewegen .... furchtbar...das muss einem doch auffallen.

EDIT:
Cooler Elfer aber ansonsten.^^


----------



## Chemenu (8. Oktober 2014)

Die Animationen in FIFA sind wirklich nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Kein Vergleich zu NBA 2K.


----------



## Oliver75 (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mal ein Video zu Fifa 15 gesehen da stand ein Spieler 1 Meter vor dem Tor ohne Torwart ohne Gegenspieler..und hat gegen den Pfosten geschossen, sehr realitisch


----------



## McDrake (12. Oktober 2014)

Oliver75 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein Video zu Fifa 15 gesehen da stand ein Spieler 1 Meter vor dem Tor ohne Torwart ohne Gegenspieler..und hat gegen den Pfosten geschossen, sehr realitisch


Schau dir mal das erste (Nicht-)Tor hier an:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za5vYszMWDI


----------



## Oliver75 (12. Oktober 2014)

Ach die haben doch Geld dafür bekommen, dass sie die Buden nicht reinmachen


----------



## Amboss (13. Oktober 2014)

Weil es mal im Thread angesprochen wurde: Hier nun ein ähnlicher Elfer den ICH selbst erleben musste. ARGH!!!!!

https://gfycat.com/RawFluidAmazondolphin


----------



## Oliver75 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hahaha sehr amüsant das Video, genau so ist es in GTA.. Auto explodiert überall Feuer keinen bockts


----------



## Chemenu (13. Oktober 2014)

Well done.


----------



## adson3492 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mich, als ich das zum ersten Mal sah, förmlich weggeschmissen.


----------



## Bonkic (12. November 2014)

*[MEDIA=youtube]-PkzIGSyjLQ[/MEDIA]

hut ab ubisoft; saubere arbeit! :-B*


----------



## HanFred (12. November 2014)

Autsch! Ich wollte ja eigentlich meine GraKa testen mit dem Spiel, aber dann warte ich doch besser noch etwas damit.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. November 2014)

ich spiel dann erstmal Rogue durch, bis dahin ist dann Unity hoffentlich einigermaßen gepatcht


----------



## Lukecheater (23. November 2014)

*Your brain on video games!*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FktsFcooIG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ein TED Vortrag von Daphne Bavalier.


----------



## xSonic (24. November 2014)

Gibts dazu irgendwo eine gute deutsche Zusammenfassung?


----------



## Felix232 (25. November 2014)

Hier gibt es einen Artikel, der zumindest auf einen Aspekt eingeht:

Hirnforschung: Action Games können Lernfähigkeit deutlich steigern - DIE WELT

Daneben verbessern sich durch Zocken deine Sehkraft, dein Tracking-Vermögen von Objekten und deine Multi-Tasking-Fähigkeit (bzw. die Fähigkeit zwischen Aufgaben schnell zu wechseln). Gaming ist wie Wein-Trinken, es kommt auf die Dosis drauf an! Gaming ist auch gut für dich, wenn du kein Interesse daran hast und kann deine räumliche Vorstellungskraft nachhaltig verbessern.

Also wenn das mal keine guten Nachrichten sind


----------



## Hirschl (20. Januar 2015)

Haha, natürlich erst einmal ärgerlich. Allerdings liebe ich solche Momente beim Spielen. Zumindest im Multiplayer


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Januar 2015)

Das war ja echt rotzfrech verwandelt


----------



## AlexLoew (24. Januar 2019)

Etwas  zu spät zum Thread. 
Wollte nur kurz über meine erste Erfahrung mit der VR  Brille berichten, weil es bisschen ungewöhnlich war. 
Es war mal ein Sammstag, bei mir ausnahmsweise ein Arbeitstag. Der Chef und noch ein Arbeitskollege waren im Büro. Nach dem gemeinsamen Frühstück wollte mein Chef siene neue VR Brille testen. Dann gingien wir all zudritt in unsern Meetingraum und haben fast den ganzen Tag ein Horror Spiel genoßen. 
Ich liebe meine Arbeit


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Oktober 2019)

Irgendwie passt es hier rein, weil es so absurd ist dass es jetzt kommt  wo die PS5 quasi schon an die Türe klopft

_______

Dieses Video wurde gestern(!) auf dem offiziellen PlayStation Kanal von YT hochgeladen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vFrBZpEmmFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich wiederhole: Das Video kam gestern. GESTERN! Am 11.10.*2019*

WTF  Das mach ich schon seit *6 Jahren* oder wann die PS4 nochmal rauskam  ist Sony in ein Wurmloch gefallen oder ne Zeitschleife? 

Die Video-Kommentare sind auch ein Traum


----------

